# Hunting > The Magazine >  First Kills - with VietnamCam and KiwiGreg

## Dougie

Weekends that start in a police car seem to always end up well for me for some reason and this one was no different! After a quick ride to the airport to say good bye to the love of my life, I was off on my way to Sunny Nelson for a hunt that VietnamCam and I had been organising for a few weeks. Cam had sorted out a few spot x's and z's to ensure that I was well on my way to achieving my goal for a kill not of the varmint kind before Christmas.

Wellington was putting on a on a great show and I was greeted in Nelson with the same lovely weather.



Before the hunting could begin I was destined for my favourite Nelson pub for a catch up with my good friend Dave. Friday night saw me staying in a hostel for the first time. YHA Nelson was great for just twenty bucks! Also this soldier couldnt handle leaving the room in such a state  I folded up blankets and duvets of departed guests to ensure we all matched before being picked up by Dave and heading to the NZDA range.



A quick play with the Russian 22 and the majority of our postal shoots were done. Ive never really worn ear muffs when around a 22, but it was completely necessary on Saturday morning as some idiot at the main range had an elephant gun or a cannon or something similar. BOOM every sixty seconds. Like I said, madman



Anyway a character emerged from around the corner and the mortar fire seemed to die off for a bit. It was KiwiGreg coming to give us a bit of a poke in the guts and a rack up for our less than sniper worthy efforts. We packed up our gear and moved over to the longer range to knock over our Wild Cats (if they hadnt run off with the war going on already) and have a go at some other 100m targets with two different 243s. I did pretty well with the heavier Remmington wooden stock 243 for sale but really put the cherry on top when I cracked out an inch grouping with Daves hot little rifle  :Grin:  Dont worry Dave, when you grow up you might be as awesome as me one day

KiwiGreg had since left to give us some quiet and Cam rocked up to the range to collect me. We got some advice from some dude who featured in both Lord of the Rings and The Hobbit and set off to kill some stuff. Hugs and waves goodbye to Dave as I loaded up the truck ready for the next day of unknown.



Within about half an hour of arriving at this beautiful playground, we spotted a mob of goats on a warm sunny face that Cam reckoned were fair game. It was go time for this soldier! I seemed to forget how stupid warm I was in my jeans and thermal and tried to hush the squeaky boots as we tip toed up a small track. We were following the bleat of a silly wee goat that showed herself to us around the bend. I watched her disappear around the corner through the scope of that heavy Remmington 243. Luckily she tottered along around to a good position and calmed with soft words from Cam, I was off with a well-aimed shot to the shoulder. Id shot my first goat! Another two rounds had her falling down a scree slope a few hundred meters to our front. And all of a sudden I remembered how warm I was! After a chuckle and I guess we should go get it now then eh! I was tail end Charlie on Cam down into the small valley. I soon discovered that my new knife was not so sharp after all. Cam did a good job of not laughing too hard at me with my first handful of goat bum hole and blunt knife in the other, hopelessly hacking away. I (we) got there in the end.

Cam dragged the nanny up a few tens of meters up and I stupidly asked how heavy she was. Goat dropped, Cam was on his way back down. You give it a go then. Im off to get the camera..  Whoops! We met back at the wagon, stripped off some layers, got shorts on and shared a couple of cold Red Bulls and planned where to from there.



We headed up the road with more stunning views on either side. Cam was keen to check out a new hut being built at the summit. We glassed some goats a few hundred meters away and the lovely 308 made an appearance to knock over some billies. I had a play with the binos and enjoyed the breeze while Cam figured out some gadgets on his phone. Technology, eh?



The hut was awesome and the view even better. We then headed back down to the flat ground to check out another spot. We drove through a few teenage memory areas for Cam then arrived up into a spot that hadnt seen much action in a while. Where we looking for pigs? I think so. Or maybe we were just walking around the bush aimlessly. Im actually not too sure. One thing we did notice was the distinct lack of birds singing due to that old chestnut 1080. By the time we got back to the truck it was cooling off well and truly and I was hungry. As we found out later, too bad McDs was on the menu for dinner.

Feed done, more shit talking ticked off, layers piled on and we were off to pick up KiwiGreg and head out to spot x. Despite being adamant that I would stay in the front seat I was soon kicked out to the back to accommodate the legs of Greg. After a bit of a drive and more mud-slinging we were there. My gosh, just seeing the reflection of a reds blue-green eyes got me excited for the night to come. We cracked out the 22 and swapped positions in the truck and I was set to work sniping bunnies for a good few hours. What fun! The layers I had piled on seemed to be more of a burden during a few truck to ground transitional moments. I was happy to hear Good shot! Well done! ring out from the truck and was set on continuing this as a theme for the evening. We collected up a few of the bunnies that landed near the truck and kept up the muddy farm land in search of something bigger and better.

Near midnight saw that familiar blue green flash in the spotlight a few hundred meters out of my rifles capability with me behind the wheel of it. But wait  another pair closer. Greg snatched his plan B out of the wagon and I was instructed to the front. Whispers started, directions were given. Then the light came out again and BOOM it was giggles all round as our closer pair turned out to be a load of miffed sheep, slightly upset that wed woken them. Ah well, off to another stupid Taranaki gate or whatever the heck those dumbs things are called and up and onward to get a better position for the actual deer we had seen further away. We were there sooner than I thought. Out of the ute and whispered directions started again. The boys led the way with squeaky boots not far behind, this time armed with the heavy goat-killer. Greg still had his plan B.

Over a fence and we were onto the money. The silly stag thought he was safe  he thought wrong! We flanked to a new position that proved a window to a neck shot. I, none the wiser of what would follow this shot, moved into position and sent one flying over the paddock to the Stag in the bush. Good shot! and he was down. I caught my breath and followed the boys to the bushline. Once I caught up to them I soon realised that with neck shots sometimes a little help is needed to put the beast to bed. It wasnt long until it was goodnight nurse for this Red; sweat poured off the faces of my companions. Well, Id done it! With a little help from my friends (Joe Cocker, anyone?) of course. 





Any other Red would be miles away by then as we laughed, shook hands and hugged over my first deer. It was time to get dirty and Gregs natural instruction style took over as I soon was up to my elbows in deer. What was that about a big handful of nuts, Cam?  :Wink:  Guts well and truly gone, it was time to learn how to carry it. With a hand from Greg we were away. Phew, hard work!









Back at the wagon it was time for another red bull and chocolate bar. This soldier has never eaten so much crap in such a small space of time. The men loaded up the truck and we were off for another looksee somewhere else. I promptly nodded off in the back seat.

Sometime after that I woke to the sound of a river and we were parked up. Sleep time for the boys too, I was told. After an hour of the engine being turned off I snuck my sleeping bag out from my pack and managed to doze off again, despite complaints of cold from softcock Cam in the front seat. I offered to share the unzipped bag as a giant down blanket but was met with a cheeky retort from the jokers in the front seat, naturally.

Six AM and it was time for a stalk. First though we had to empty our guts and apparently my tummy wanted to do it through the front end. Too much teenager food is never good for such an esteemed young athlete like myself  :Wink:  a few more goes of trying to get rid of the stuff and I still felt like crap but we were on a mission and stalking we would go!
This spot proved results quickly as two great big Reds looked down the barrel straight at Greg. Too slow though, they were off with a shot. Three blaze NZHS beanies would put the shits up any creature though to be fair.

We walked a little further and I gave up carrying Gregs cannon as the adrenaline wore off and I was feeling sickly again. The boys whipped out the awesome binos and we enjoyed the country we were suddenly surrounded by. 





We were back to the truck and the hunting was done. A few more Army stories were told as we packed up our gear. A quick thanks over a brew at the cockys farm house saw the end of a long night for us. It was smiles all round of course as we headed to Cams old mans to chop up the still warm Stag in the back of the wagon.







More anatomy lessons for me and the job was done. What an amazing weekend!

Loose ends were tied up and the 243 returned after Cam lopped the legs off my goat that was hanging in his wood shed. My pack was full and it was home time. Luckily a bit of eyelid batting still does the trick as I was 26kg over weight for my flight back to Wellington! Not a penny was paid for the extra luggage. I made it home just in time to shoot off to graduate from dog obedience school and receive my free trip to Auckland as a prize for top student.

*I want to give another huge thanks to KiwiGreg and VietnamCam for such an amazing weekend.* I really feel like Ive made some friends for life and couldnt have picked nicer guys to share my first small game hunting experience with. Im looking forward to the next trip, but maybe Ill bring my own food next time!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Well done Dougie.  Hats off to VietnamCam and Kiwi Greg for showing you the ropes.

----------


## sneeze

outstanding  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spanners

I believe there is more to this story...:p

----------


## Spanners

And there it's is.. When you push the MORE button on your ph  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> I believe there is more to this story...:p


Sure is  ... like why they turned down the sleeping bag offer..  I would have been into the mutual warmth offer like a rat up a drain pipe.

----------


## Dougie

> Sure is  ... like why they turned down the sleeping bag offer..  I would have been into the mutual warmth offer *like a rat up a drain pipe*.


What are you trying to say here Rushy???  :Slow:

----------


## Spanners

Cam and KG were already snuggling  :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

They were holding hands and skipping on our stalk, that's why the deer ran away!

----------


## Dougie

Goatee getting a knife full.

----------


## Rushy

> What are you trying to say here Rushy???


Sheesh Dougie.  A rat goes up a drain pipe pretty *quickly*.  If I was cold and you, the pope or godzilla offered warmth under a sleeping bag I would be there with bells on.

----------


## Rushy

> They were holding hands and skipping on our stalk, that's why the deer ran away!


But were they singing the old Sonny and Cher number "I got you babe"?

----------


## Rushy

> Goatee getting a knife full.
> 
> Attachment 2657


Jeez Dougie watch the knife not the camera.

----------


## Summit

Great story and pics. Good to see the guys helping you get your first big game animals. Well done  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dougie

> Great story and pics. Good to see the guys helping you get your first big game animals. Well done


Good classic kiwi blokes, down to earth with hearts of gold.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dougie

> Sheesh Dougie.  A rat goes up a drain pipe pretty *quickly*.  If I was cold and you, the pope or godzilla offered warmth under a sleeping bag I would be there with bells on.


That's enough about my drainpipe!!!  :Wink:

----------


## leathel

great report D and good to see plenty of pics for those that cant read   :Thumbsup: 


but I actualy found the time to read it all..... Good effort carying the deer  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> That's enough about my drainpipe!!!


Alrightie then!

----------


## baldbob

sensational

----------


## Speill

nicely written, and nice results.  well done

----------


## Dougie

> nicely written, and nice results.  well done


Thanks dude - I try to keep it interesting for you guys  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pointer

Bloody good of them wasn't it? Well done

----------


## jakewire

I enjoyed that, good yarn well told .

----------


## Gillie

Great effort Dougie. It gets a bit easier once you have your first one. Nice neck shot as well! Thats great shooting from any distance. 
And good on yah Vietnamcam and Greg for helping out. I have taken a couple of people out for their first deer and i think i have just about enjoyed the experience as much as they did.

----------


## R93

> Cam and KG were already snuggling


Ha Ha Ha. Thats just the way they roll in that region.


Cool report Dougie and I spose a big ups has to go those to bogans from Nelson. Even if they rather snuggle together than share a bag with you.


Well done Gal and guys

----------


## outdoorlad

Well done all round.  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

You've been telling tales haven't you Dougie :Grin: 
Glad you enjoyed yourself and im rapt I managed to get you onto your first big game animals.
Took a bit of organizing and was unfortunate that others were already up in the Chamoose area but thats just how it goes,probably wouldn't have had the time anyway.
It was a bit of entertainment doing the last lager waltz with that stag in the dark in the bush,haven't had to do that for a while!
And I was only cold because my entire right side was drenched in blood and polar fleece is shit when its wet.
While You were sleeping we were looking for a pig around some fresh sign a mate had seen but hadent got his dogs on yet trying to make it "Dougies big 3" But they wernt around.
The two in the morning I had actually got a "flick" as we went past but I wanted to wait for daylight to try and get you onto one "properly" But a but of dithering on our part and they were off.
Your on the "cool chick' List of people Iv met which was a relief.............. theres a far few on the "crazy chick" list  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> You've been telling tales haven't you Dougie
> Glad you enjoyed yourself and im rapt I managed to get you onto your first big game animals.
> Took a bit of organizing and was unfortunate that others were already up in the Chamoose area but thats just how it goes,probably wouldn't have had the time anyway.
> It was a bit of entertainment doing the last lager waltz with that stag in the dark in the bush,haven't had to do that for a while!
> And I was only cold because my entire right side was drenched in blood and polar fleece is shit when its wet.
> While You were sleeping we were looking for a pig around some fresh sign a mate had seen but hadent got his dogs on yet trying to make it "Dougies big 3" But they wernt around.
> The two in the morning I had actually got a "flick" as we went past but I wanted to wait for daylight to try and get you onto one "properly" But a but of dithering on our part and they were off.
> Your on the "cool chick' List of people Iv met which was a relief.............. theres a far few on the "crazy chick" list



She should fit in well on the forum hunt then Cam?
She can play the rubber band or the jug in the band. Adam our crook mate (get well soon) always hogs the banjo. I am a bit of a demon on the rubbish tin lids and Abe is fair screeching on the fiddle.

Should be a blast

----------


## baldbob

> She should fit in well on the forum hunt then Cam?
> She can play the rubber band or the jug in the band. Adam our crook mate (get well soon) always hogs the banjo. I am a bit of a demon on the rubbish tin lids and Abe is fair screeching on the fiddle.
> 
> Should be a blast


Yea abes fair killer on the little fiddle  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yea abes fair killer on the little fiddle


 :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> *She should fit in well on the forum hunt then Cam?*
> She can play the rubber band or the jug in the band. Adam our crook mate (get well soon) always hogs the banjo. I am a bit of a demon on the rubbish tin lids and Abe is fair screeching on the fiddle.
> 
> Should be a blast


Im sure she will

----------


## Dundee

Well done Dougie :Cool:  Whats with the bed rolls? :Wtfsmilie:  I don't miss them at all. :Wink: 
Those lads are true gentlemen for not sharing your sleeping bag :Omg: 

Good stuff Vietnamcam and Kiwigreg for helping out with Dougies goal. (Big game Dougie) :Grin: 

How long did the big fulla let you carry that beast? :Thumbsup: 
Great story too Dougie. :Cool:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

I heard his favorite movie is..... Home Alone :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well done Dougie Whats with the bed rolls? I don't miss them at all.
> Those lads are true gentlemen for not sharing your sleeping bag
> 
> Good stuff Vietnamcam and Kiwigreg for helping out with Dougies goal. (Big game Dougie)
> 
> How long did the big fulla let you carry that beast?
> Great story too Dougie.


I just wanted to get a photo of it on her back,but Greg must have pushed her or something to start her walking :Grin:  She didnt carry it too far before I told her to drop it so Greg and I could drag it the rst of the way.

You did bloody well girl :Thumbsup:  reminded me of an ant with a bloody big leaf :Grin:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I just wanted to get a photo of it on her back,but Greg must have pushed her or something to start her walking She didnt carry it too far before I told her to drop it so Greg and I could drag it the rst of the way.
> 
> You did bloody well girl reminded me of an ant with a bloody big leaf


I thought seeing as how she had it up on her back Dougie might as well carry it out of the trees, she seemed to be happy enough & was doing bloody well, so we just kept on going  :Grin: 

I was pleased Dougie got to see a few Reds especially in the very early morning light through the Leicas.

She did really well & hopefully learnt a lot, the first of many to come Dougie  :Thumbsup:

----------


## cambo

Awesome write-up there Dougie!!

Bloody good on ya boys for helping her out!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

Great stuff guys , this forums been well overdue for a good hunting story

----------


## Dougie

> I thought seeing as how she had it up on her back Dougie might as well carry it out of the trees, she seemed to be happy enough & was doing bloody well, so we just kept on going 
> 
> I was pleased Dougie got to see a few Reds especially in the very early morning light through the Leicas.
> 
> She did really well & hopefully learnt a lot, the first of many to come Dougie


Yeah I was doing okay, probably could have carried it all the way to the fence but the shoulder would be complaining the next day! It's catching up with me a tad this arvo but I let the hubby throw the ball for the dog at the park so I'm recovering quickly  :Grin: 

Those two reds in the morning sun were absolutely stunning. I would have been happy if that was the only action on the whole trip, it was quite the sight. And I love those binos Greg!!!

I learned SO much, you two were the perfect pair to teach me. Like I said, totally down to earth and to the point but such genuine kind blokes at the end of it. We had some great laughs and I felt like we'd all known eachother for much longer than a few hours! You guys rule. This is what hunting is about. I hope maybe when I have a few years of experience under my belt I can take someone else new out and give them the same memorable first hunt experience.

 :Grin:  :Thumbsup:  Thanks so much guys!!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Look me up end of feb early march and maybe we can go on a "proper  :Grin: " hunt while I do some roar reccy

----------


## Dougie

The only thing that blew my mood - I put some pics up on Facebook and I have been slandered by many, even by my own mother!  :Sad:  It really put a downer on my day. I don't think people that aren't educated on a subject should really knock other people down about it. Where do people think the mince in the fridge at the supermarket comes from? Isn't it a waste of grass to feed cows that provide your milk? Does the scrambled egg in your pan wish for a better life? Hunting is not wrecklessly 'murdering', it is not mistreating animals, and yes I AM capible of dressing up my dog in a hoodie, kissing him on the nose and having countless one-ended converstations with him and also go out and knock down a couple of dozen cute furry bunnies who dig holes in the cocky's paddock. Why is this so hard to understand? Are the men (and women) that are employed at the meat works "murderers" _like me_??

People suck lol.

----------


## R93

> The only thing that blew my mood - I put some pics up on Facebook and I have been slandered by many, even by my own mother!  It really put a downer on my day. I don't think people that aren't educated on a subject should really knock other people down about it. Where do people think the mince in the fridge at the supermarket comes from? Isn't it a waste of grass to feed cows that provide your milk? Does the scrambled egg in your pan wish for a better life? Hunting is not wrecklessly 'murdering', it is not mistreating animals, and yes I AM capible of dressing up my dog in a hoodie, kissing him on the nose and having countless one-ended converstations with him and also go out and knock down a couple of dozen cute furry bunnies who dig holes in the cocky's paddock. Why is this so hard to understand? Are the men (and women) that are employed at the meat works "murderers" _like me_??
> 
> People suck lol.


Bugger them. They are all the idiots that will die within the first week of their power going out. They can whinge and bitch all they want then.

----------


## Dougie

Yo can't pick your parents eh.

----------


## Dougie

> Look me up end of feb early march and maybe we can go on a "proper " hunt while I do some roar reccy


Fark mate you'll be seeing me before then!!  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> Yo can't pick your parents eh.



Parents excluded, as it goes without saying if we can look out for them we will no matter how retarded their ideals are
 :XD:

----------


## tui_man2

looks like a good trip well done guys, now you have to hunt few more that south island has to offer........get the 2 fellas to take you for more :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> The only thing that blew my mood - I put some pics up on Facebook and I have been slandered by many, even by my own mother!  It really put a downer on my day. I don't think people that aren't educated on a subject should really knock other people down about it. Where do people think the mince in the fridge at the supermarket comes from? Isn't it a waste of grass to feed cows that provide your milk? Does the scrambled egg in your pan wish for a better life? Hunting is not wrecklessly 'murdering', it is not mistreating animals, and yes I AM capible of dressing up my dog in a hoodie, kissing him on the nose and having countless one-ended converstations with him and also go out and knock down a couple of dozen cute furry bunnies who dig holes in the cocky's paddock. Why is this so hard to understand? Are the men (and women) that are employed at the meat works "murderers" _like me_??
> 
> People suck lol.


Welcome to our world Dougie. Just quietly hope they choke to death on their lentil soup.
And others who eat there steak and mince chicken etc from the supermarket are generally so far removed from our rightful position at the top of the food chain that they compleatly forget it came from an animal.Usually intensively farmed not from NZ with heaps of carbon miles hormones etc and killed without mercy when it reached "weight"

Wild animals live free as they should on there wits, and I would say have a better life than 90% of the meat in the supermarket.

----------


## Dougie

> Parents excluded, as it goes without saying if we can look out for them we will no matter how retarded their ideals are


I wish it always worked the other way round eh! Read: dumped in NZ at the age of 10 so Dad could go off and marry his lady on the side, mother followed back home soon after because she missed her friends  :O O:  too bad me missing my parenting wasn't as important. Ah well, I guess I didn't turn out too bad just doing it myself! And my inlaws totally rule  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Fark mate you'll be seeing me before then!!


Righto then

----------


## Neckshot

very nice shot placement! :Wink:

----------


## Dougie

> Welcome to our world Dougie. Just quietly hope they choke to death on their lentil soup.
> And others who eat there steak and mince chicken etc from the supermarket are generally so far removed from our rightful position at the top of the food chain that they compleatly forget it came from an animal.Usually intensively farmed not from NZ with heaps of carbon miles hormones etc and killed without mercy when it reached "weight"
> 
> Wild animals live free as they should on there wits, and I would say have a better life than 90% of the meat in the supermarket.


Yeah it sucks mate, I really feel for all the hunters out there. I feel so much more in control and just clued up knowing a bit more about deer and how all thier insides work  :Thumbsup:  and as I said to you during our driving around, I reckon farm life is the best way for kids. Getting to understand death and how the world works is important to me. But as KiwiGreg quite simply put it, if people don't know about it they are none the wiser. It can save an argument or a foul look just by tucking the rifles away and playing the cards close when meeting new people. It's not that we are doing anything wrong it's just that some people are the type to 'write to the editior' if you know what I mean.

As for me, I'll be sticking with my hunting buddies. I figure you lot will always take care of me  :Thumbsup:   :Have A Nice Day:  (so thanks!)

----------


## Dougie

> very nice shot placement!


From the man himself! I am flattered  :Wink:

----------


## Chris

Cool write up Dougie ,must be pretty stoked ? 
Nice young stag like that'll be good eating & a good carry !

----------


## Rich007

I only let Vegetarians harrass me about hunting and even then I want to know wheather their carrot had to prematurely die before they could eat it.

----------


## Raging Bull

Nice work *Dougie*, *Vietnamcam* and *Kiwi Greg*... looks like a great trip all round. 






> The only thing that blew my mood - I put some pics up on Facebook and I have been slandered by many, even by my own mother!  It really put a downer on my day. I don't think people that aren't educated on a subject should really knock other people down about it. Where do people think the mince in the fridge at the supermarket comes from? Isn't it a waste of grass to feed cows that provide your milk? Does the scrambled egg in your pan wish for a better life? Hunting is not wrecklessly 'murdering', it is not mistreating animals, and yes I AM capible of dressing up my dog in a hoodie, kissing him on the nose and having countless one-ended converstations with him and also go out and knock down a couple of dozen cute furry bunnies who dig holes in the cocky's paddock. Why is this so hard to understand? Are the men (and women) that are employed at the meat works "murderers" _like me_??
> 
> People suck lol.


These should brighten up your day... an are sort of relevant.  

*Dinner Party.* 
Mitchell and Webb - Dinner Party - YouTube

*Farming.* 
Mitchell and Webb situation - Farming - FULL VIDEO - YouTube

Cheers.

----------


## Dougie

> Nice work *Dougie*, *Vietnamcam* and *Kiwi Greg*... looks like a great trip all round. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These should brighten up your day... an are sort of relevant.  
> 
> *Dinner Party.* 
> ...


Just watched 'em off the other thread. Cheers man, that put a smile back on my face!!!  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Zac says thankyou very much for the frontend of the goat,he managed to get the rest of it down during the night.

----------


## Rushy

> Yo can't pick your parents eh.


No but you can pick your friends Dougie.  You should be greatful to your parents for the contribution they have made toward you being you!.

----------


## Gapped axe

Good read Dougie, and supported with very good action photos.

----------


## Brian

Great story.Carrying the whole animal is more of a South island thing.Up here we mostly only carry the stuff we can eat.

----------


## DAF

> The only thing that blew my mood - I put some pics up on Facebook and I have been slandered by many, even by my own mother!  It really put a downer on my day. I don't think people that aren't educated on a subject should really knock other people down about it. Where do people think the mince in the fridge at the supermarket comes from? Isn't it a waste of grass to feed cows that provide your milk? Does the scrambled egg in your pan wish for a better life? Hunting is not wrecklessly 'murdering', it is not mistreating animals, and yes I AM capible of dressing up my dog in a hoodie, kissing him on the nose and having countless one-ended converstations with him and also go out and knock down a couple of dozen cute furry bunnies who dig holes in the cocky's paddock. Why is this so hard to understand? Are the men (and women) that are employed at the meat works "murderers" _like me_??
> 
> People suck lol.


yeah people can be pretty short sighted, I don't post any hunting adventure on FB due to the few judgemental tools that are out there.
fantastic write up and great effort. OMG The animal on your back was bigger then you lol 
 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dougie

> fantastic write up and great effort. OMG The animal on your back was bigger then you lol


Thanks DAF, I wish Scribe coulda' been here to read it. I enjoy writing for you guys  :Thumbsup:  and yeah haha, it's not exactly hard though. I'm tipping the scales at 60kilo at the moment, the boys reckoned this was 85 or so.

----------


## Dougie

Also - I had to grin this morning. The flatmate's put their dinner meat on the bench to defrost today. 200g of pork, $6.19! I thunked a frozen goat leg next to them. No price tag.  :Grin:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Great story.Carrying the whole animal is more of a South island thing.Up here we mostly only carry the stuff we can eat.


Lol, even 100m from the ute  :ORLY:   :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

I had heard you north islanders weren't the brightest of sparks  :Grin:

----------


## leathel

> Lol, even 100m from the ute  
> 
> I had heard you north islanders weren't the brightest of sparks


but then we are not usualy 100mtrs from the ute ... We hunt ours  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Lol, even 100m from the ute  
> 
> I had heard you north islanders weren't the brightest of sparks


Now now Kiwigreg I suspect that is a derogatory expression used to describe someone who is not very smart.  Fact is we are smart because we are not so interbred it is just that we struggle with bringing all of the sandwiches to the picnic.

----------


## Summit

I like those Australian pig hunting videos that come and film over here and think we are nuts for 1.Carrying animals and 2. Hunting more than 50m on foot!  :Grin:

----------


## JoshC

Nice report mate, sound like you had a ball and learnt lots. Good on the fellas for taking you out too...!

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> but then we are not usualy 100mtrs from the ute ... We hunt ours


So I heard correctly, even if you can get a vehicle to 100m or less away after the fact, you will still cut it up  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:   :Grin:

----------


## Brian

We bring the samber home whole because you can get the bike close to them but most others are a bit of a walk

----------


## leathel

> So I heard correctly, even if you can get a vehicle to 100m or less away after the fact, you will still cut it up


 :Zomg:  I guess I should have worded it that we are never that close to the ute  :Wut: 

 but then I guess I take the odd one whole...when the quad gets right to the deer   :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Thanks DAF, *I wish Scribe coulda' been here to read it.* I enjoy writing for you guys  and yeah haha, it's not exactly hard though. I'm tipping the scales at 60kilo at the moment, the boys reckoned this was 85 or so.


Im sure he will still be looking around. :Wink:

----------


## Chris

> Lol, even 100m from the ute  
> 
> I had heard you north islanders weren't the brightest of sparks


I have a game cart that will cope with up to 300lb to recover mine.Its an American idea & being a north islander I can't take the credit for it.

----------


## Beavis

Nice

----------


## NZHTR

Shot Dougie you done good ..

----------


## Dangerous Dan

Nice one! I hope to write a story half as good!

----------


## ARdave

chyeaaa dougie mad respect! awesome writeup

----------


## puku

awesome write up Dougie.  And well done on the shot and the end result.  Also Good stuff you two good bastards!!

Just watched the 'farming' vid posted back there, bloody funny

----------


## veitnamcam

Just to revive the thread a bit here is some nice hind quarters :Psmiley: 


Dougie taking the shot........... the rest of the photos are mine :Snooty:  :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

Lmao, rump shot! Woohoo though, proof that I knocked that Nanny over  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

I thought rushy and dundee would have been straight over here for a perv  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

I am sure more will appear soon Vietnamcam :Psmiley:  Thats quite a good photo of the distance (hind quarters) oh I mean how far that nanny was from Dougie. :Thumbsup:   Good skills girl!! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

My heart was racing eh, Cam had a good calming down voice... "slowly...that's it.....gently now...and faster..." hahaha  :Psmiley:  I mean, not the last bit.

----------


## Dundee

:ORLY:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## tui_man2

its like the new dirty old mans club :ORLY:  looks like has few members now

----------


## veitnamcam

> My heart was racing eh, Cam had a good calming down voice... "slowly...that's it.....gently now...and faster..." hahaha  I mean, not the last bit.


That was up at the hut later wasnt it? :Wtfsmilie:  :ORLY:

----------


## veitnamcam

> its like the new dirty old mans club looks like has few members now


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

> its like the new dirty old mans club looks like has few members now


Your words!!!!

----------


## tui_man2

> Your words!!!!


Im not old yet........................

few members above might fall in that group tho :Pacman:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Im not old yet........................
> :


Neither am I just a bit closer than you

----------


## Dundee

> Im not old yet........................
> 
> few members above might fall in that group tho


Wait till the old fullas wake up tomorrow :Omg:

----------


## moonhunt

Good stuff Dougie, your one up on me... went for a look last week, saw 3, a start i guess

----------


## Rushy

OK so I was away for a while and missed the post VC, but I am here now and happy to assume the responsibilities of my office as the president of the dirty old mans club.  Excellent angle on the prone shooter by the way.  You are clearly a skilled photographer artfully using the light to highlight the prominent features.  Nice to see that the pins are back too Dougie.  Good to see you meeting the pleas of your fan club.

----------


## Dougie

> Good stuff Dougie, your one up on me... went for a look last week, saw 3, a start i guess


Good stuff dude!! There's no way I would have seen any without my helpers. Sweet animals deer eh...I like how they freeze just to tease you, make you think you had a shot, then bugger off! I've yet to get a pig yet. That'll make my year I think.

----------


## moonhunt

Spotlighting them can be a bit of fun, but words cant describe approaching your first intense bail up...
Someone take Dougie for a pig hunt

----------


## Bryan

Great Stuff Dougie! looks like you had a blast.   :Thumbsup:  Congrats on bagging your first deer too! Good on KiwiGreg and VietnamCam for helping you out, top blokes!  :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Spotlighting them can be a bit of fun, but words cant describe approaching your first intense bail up...
> Someone take Dougie for a pig hunt


Would be a rush for her for sure, Not sure how she would like seeing a dog ripped up or killed........... Dougie ?

Most of my mates are dog followers and Im sure they would take you out.
Summer not good dogs can die from the heat.

----------


## Dougie

Spotlighting sounds alright, I'll pass on the dog hunts thanks.

----------


## moonhunt

Bailing dogs Dougie, heaps of fun
Check out my old post in dogs- RIP Maddy, never had a poke,poor old girl had a brain tumour, but yea respect your choice

----------


## Dougie

Each to their own, I'm not going to try to stop people from using dogs for pigs - they're bloody good at it, that's their calling in life! But I just couldn't hack it myself. I had a few weird emotions going on with that deer tbh - such a beautiful, powerful animal. I felt a little sick for most of the weekend but got a bit of a lump in my throat during his last few moments.

Not so much for the goat though  :Psmiley:  weird, huh! And I have no problem squishing a fly, or even a mouse. Funny how us humans seem to be a breed apart when it comes to killing.

----------


## moonhunt

Yea fair enough, i know what your saying,everyone should have a healthy respect for the game we hunt
And yea its funny how we all have differant feelings toward the differant animals, i dont hunt ducks,i like them on my pond

----------


## Dougie

> Yea fair enough, i know what your saying,everyone should have a healthy respect for the game we hunt
> And yea its funny how we all have differant feelings toward the differant animals, *i dont hunt ducks,i like them on my pond*


That's awesome!!  :Grin:  I also find it interesting how we have domesticated animals and put emotions to them - I wonder if my dog actually does feel 'happy' or 'sad' or more complex emotions like remorse or hold grudges? Or is he just like a sheep or some other animal. Cool to think about.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Each to their own, I'm not going to try to stop people from using dogs for pigs - they're bloody good at it, that's their calling in life! But I just couldn't hack it myself. I had a few weird emotions going on with that deer tbh - such a beautiful, powerful animal. I felt a little sick for most of the weekend but got a* bit of a lump in my throat during his last few moments.*
> 
> Not so much for the goat though  weird, huh! And I have no problem squishing a fly, or even a mouse. Funny how us humans seem to be a breed apart when it comes to killing.


Good. I still get that feeling. It called remorse and is born out of respect for the animal you have killed.

----------


## Dougie

I don't think remorse is quite the right word.

Compassion?

----------


## veitnamcam

Each to there own, for me its remorse for killing a beautiful animal that was just going about its life.
Compassion well hopefully i managed to kill it quickly with no suffering so nothing to be compassionate about.

Either way its respect for the animal :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

I still remember the first Fallow Doe I shot stalking in the bush.

She was stunning with big brown eyes & extra long eye lashs just like a Jersey calf  :Oh Noes: 

I patted her & apologised.

----------


## Dundee

But i bet she tasted good Kiwi Greg

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> But i bet she tasted good Kiwi Greg


Yep, you will struggle to get better Venison than Fallow  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dougie



----------


## Kiwi Greg

Very Nice Dougie now you know why I gave you the shell & bullet & said keep these, well done for doing just that  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Awesome Dougie :Cool: 

Brought a bit of a lump to my throat that did.  :36 1 7: 

What did I say it was 36gr retained weight?

----------


## Crekyhills

Looks like a spot that i may have been too, a few years ago i might add

----------


## GravelBen

> Attachment 2892


 :Thumbsup: 

I have one of those too, it sits on my desk to play with when I get bored...

----------


## Dougie

The same Cam, 36 grain. And thanks Greg, you're the man. I kept that in my hot little pocket for a few days. Made me feel good  :Have A Nice Day:

----------

